# Un abonnement 30 Mo limité ?



## StoneGuad (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

J'avais jusqu'ici un abonnement 512 K de orange, et me suis abonné récemment a Numéricable avec un débit de 30 méga.
Ça, c'est la théorie.

En pratique, une fois le systeme livré (nouveau modem NetGear) j'observe que le surf, par rapport à mon 512 k n'est pas nettement plus rapide au niveau des chargements de pages  dans Firefox, mais que , c'est clair, les téléchargements ont des temps de "ouf" .
Studieux, je me connecte a des sites de test de débit, tel  http://www.testadsl.net qui me dit que mon débit Max est de 2850 K .
J'en informe Numéricable  qui me fait la réponse suivante : 
---
" Pour des débits de 30 Mo, la plupart des sites de test de débit ne disposent pas de serveurs capables d'assurer 30 Mo.
Pour un Test de débit tel celui là, connectez vous à notre Site à l'adresse suivante : 
http://speedtest.numericable-caraibes.fr/  (je suis en Guadeloupe) "
---

Et là, en effet, je lis des Débits ahurissants de 25 à 30 Mo.
Sur la plupart des sites de tests de débits on me signale partout du 3 Mo Maxi. (http://speedtest.net/)

1- Leur réponse est elle crédible  ?
2- Sur quel site de test autre que le leur (  http://speedtest.numericable-caraibes.fr/ )  puis je faire un test de mon 30 Mo ?
3- La plupart des serveurs (sites) sur lesquels on surfe couramment sont ils capables de débiter du 30 Mo ? 
4- Suis je dans la situation ou j'ai un "tuyau" capable de très hauts débits, mais où Les robinets (Sites ou sources de téléchargements) sont limités ?

Merci


----------



## schwebb (20 Avril 2010)

Hello,

Je suis allé sur ton lien, le site de ton fournisseur m'a donné ma vraie vitesse (8 mégas).

Je ne sais pas du tout si les sites de test de débit limitent leurs capacités, ni si le site de ton opérateur te trompe, mais va vérifier ici, apparemment ils acceptent jusqu'à 100 mégas: http://www.alaide.com/outils_testbandepassante.php?con=13&vdownload=7133&vupload=785

Pense à choisir ton débit théorique avant de faire le test, pour que celui-ci soit fiable. 


Et hop: un autre site pour tester: http://speedtest.macbidouille.com/speedtest6.php


----------



## StoneGuad (20 Avril 2010)

merci, schwebb, de tes liens.

Le mystère , ou le doute est toujours là pour moi.
J'ai effectué 5 tests à : 
http://speedtest.macbidouille.com/speedtest6.php
http://www.alaide.com/outils_testbandepassante.php?con=30&vdownload=3606&vupload=353
http://www.testadsl.net/test-debit-adsl.html
http://speedtest.net/
http://speedtest.numericable-caraibes.fr/

Seul le dernier test de débit à l'adresse interne de mon Opérateur me donne qq chose de cohérent, à savoir entre 26 et 29 Mo pour un débit nominal d'abonnement dit 30 Méga.
les autres liens me donnent tous des débits entre 2,8 et 4 Mo .

Y a t-il un autre moyen de mesurer son débit descendant ?
(Par ex; télécharger un fichier dont on connait avec certitude sa taille , et en mesurer le temps de Download. Mais encore faut il être certain que le serveur de ce Fichier "crache la sauce à plus de 30 Mo, vu que mon tuyau est de 30 Mo..)


----------



## ntx (20 Avril 2010)

Quand tu parles de "30 Mega" il s'agit de "30 MBits/s" ou de "30 Mo/s" ? Il y a un facteur 8 entre les deux : 1 Mo = 8 MBits. 
Donc 30 MB/s divisés par 8 auxquels tu retranches les différentes encapsulations des données doivent donner environ 3 Mo/s en sortie du tuyau.
Donc vérifie bien l'unité des informations données par les différents tests  Celui de MacBidouilles par exemple donne des résultats en Kbits/s (kbps).


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Avril 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> merci, schwebb, de tes liens.
> 
> Le mystère , ou le doute est toujours là pour moi.
> J'ai effectué 5 tests à :
> ...



Je te renvoie à 2 de mes messages sur Numéricable :

http://forums.macg.co/5446809-post16.html

http://forums.macg.co/5448123-post17.html


----------



## StoneGuad (20 Avril 2010)

Ntx, Tu as tout a fait raison de soulever ce problème.
J'ai fait attention a ne pas m'embrouiller  avec cette confusion à ne pas faire , a savoir :   Bande passante et Débit descendant ou montant.

L'offre Commerciale est décrite ici en termes tres simpliste : http://lecable-caraibes.com/particulier.php 

*"NET* très haut débit jusqu'à 30 mega"

Mon interprétation est la suivante : 
La bande passante annoncée de mon Opérateur est 30 Mo
Le débit descendant devrait être  3750k

----
- Un test fait sur "leur" Site donne : 
Download Speed: *28893* kbps (3611.6 KB/sec transfer  rate)
Upload Speed: *888* kbps (111 KB/sec transfer  rate)
Latency: *5* ms
Tue Apr 20 17:25:44 2010

- Un test fait sur http://speedtest.macbidouille.com/speedtest6.php donne :
*6608.886 Kbps (IP: 826.11 Ko/sec - ATM: 1032.64 Ko/sec)*

- Un autre fait sur http://www.alaide.com/outils_testbandepassante.php?con=30&vdownload=12288&vupload=651 donne :
    Débit descendant     Débit montant           Résultat              12288  kb/s
ou 1,536.00 ko/s       651  kb/s ou 81.38 ko/s

---
J'avoue ne rien comprendre à tout cela.
Je voudrais avoir confirmation  des chiffres donnés par leur site sur un autre mode de Test.


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Avril 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Ntx, Tu as tout a fait raison de soulever ce problème.
> J'ai fait attention a ne pas m'embrouiller  avec cette confusion à ne pas faire , a savoir :   Bande passante et Débit descendant ou montant.
> 
> L'offre Commerciale est décrite ici en termes tres simpliste : http://lecable-caraibes.com/particulier.php
> ...



Quand Numéricable parle de Mégas ce sont des Mégabits/seconde ou Mbps.
Je t'ai donné le lien plus haut du Test de débit ADSL, câble et fibre optique de Degroup Test qui est indépendant des FAI et qui est basé en métropole. Je t'ai donné mes débits avec Numéricable en région parisienne.
Ce qui est intéressant pour toi c'est leurs explications :

*Débit IP ou débit ATM ?*

Le débit mesuré par le test est le débit utile réel de votre connexion, ce qui correspond au *débit IP*.

*Le débit ATM* est le débit nécessaire à la transmission des données. Prenons un exemple : pour transmettre une image, votre connexion va transmettre les pixels de l'image mais va aussi générer des codes de vérification et, en cas d'erreur de transmission, elle va renvoyer certains paquets. La quantité de données transférées est donc plus importante que la simple taille de l'image. En moyenne, pour l'ADSL ou l'ADSL 2+, les données utiles représentent 80% des données totales à transférer, les 20% restant étant dédiés au contrôle et à la correction d'erreurs. Ainsi, pour une bande passante ATM de 20 Mbps, on a une bande passante IP d'environ 16 Mbps, l'écart de 4 Mbps est utilisé pour les données de contôle.

Pour résumer :
*Le débit ATM* est le débit total nécessaire à la *transmission des données*.
*Le débit IP* est le débit de *transmission des données utiles.*

Petit rappel des unités utilisées

*Les « bits » *:
Les débits sont exprimés en « bits par seconde » car l&#8217;information utile transmise est binaire, elle est constituée de « 1 » et de « 0 ». Un « bit » représente un « 1 » ou un « 0 ».
*Les « octets » :*
Un « octet » est un ensemble de huit « bits » consécutifs. 1 octet = 8 bits.
*Les multiples :*
Traditionnellement, lorsqu'ils sont appliqués aux octets ou aux bits, les préfixes « kilo », « méga », « giga », etc., ne représentent pas un multiple de 1 000, mais un multiple de 210 = 1 024. 

En anglais :
Attention ! *En anglais, les bits restent des « bits » mais les octets deviennent des « bytes »*. Pour différencier ces deux unités, c'est la casse qui fait tout ! Les « bits » sont représentés par un « b » minuscule tandis que les « bytes » sont représentés par un *« B »* majuscule. Par exemple, « 8 ko = 64 kb » se traduit en anglais par « 8 kB = 64 kb ».

Sur le site de speedtest.numericable-caraibes où tu as eu tes débits:

Download Speed: *28893* kbps (3611.6 *KB*/sec transfer  rate)
*KB = KBytes* = Koctets en français. Si tu multiplies les 3611.6 par 8, tu trouves le chiffre que tu as en kbps soit 28893 kbps.

Voilà ce que dit Degroup Test :

Ensuite, le test va effectuer *une mesure de votre débit (ou bande passante) descendant(e),* c'est-à-dire de la quantité de données que vous pouvez recevoir en une seconde. Pour cela, l&#8217;application va télécharger un fichier de données et calculer la vitesse de réception celui-ci. Plus la mesure est élevée, meilleure est la vitesse de votre connexion. Voici les débits descendant possibles en fonction du type de connexion Internet (ADSL, ADSL 2+, cable, fibre optique). 1 Mbps = 1000 kbps

0 kbps        		
Bas débit 
56 kbps
Débit ADSL
8 Mbps
ADSL2+ 
20 Mbps
Câble	
50 Mbps
Très haut débit (fibre opti.)	
100 Mbps
Réseau Ethernet

Sur le site de speedtest.numericable-caraibes où tu as eu tes débits:

Upload Speed: *888* kbps (111 *KB*/sec transfer  rate). C'est la même chose ici. 111 ko/seconde = 888 kbps puisque un octet égale 8 bits.

Voilà ce que dit Degroup Test :
Enfin, le test va effectuer une mesure de *votre débit (ou bande passante) montant(e)*, c'est-à-dire de la quantité de données que vous pouvez envoyer en une seconde. Pour cela, l&#8217;application va télécharger un fichier de données et calculer la vitesse d&#8217;émission de celui-ci. Plus la mesure est élevée, meilleure est la vitesse de votre connexion. Voici les débits montant possibles en fonction du type de connexion Internet (ADSL, ADSL 2+, cable, fibre optique). 1 Mbps = 1000 kbps

0 kbps		
Bas débit		
56 kbps
Débit ADSL ou ADSL2+
1 Mbps 
câble 
5 Mbps
Très haut débit (fibre)	
100 Mbps
Réseau Ethernet

Sur le site de speedtest.numericable-caraibes où tu as eu tes débits:

Latency: *5* ms. Le taux de latence (ou réponse ou ping) est très bon avec Numéricable . 

Voilà ce que dit Degroup Test du ping ou temps de latence :

Dans un premier temps, celui-ci va mesurer le temps de réponse (communément appelé « ping »). Le « ping » vous indique le temps nécessaire à un petit paquet de données pour effectuer un aller-retour entre votre ordinateur et notre serveur de test de débit. Plus le résultat est faible, plus votre connexion est réactive. *Pour les jeux multijoueurs en ligne, il est recommandé d&#8217;avoir un ping inférieur à 60 ms. Une connexion ADSL ou ADSL 2+ permet généralement un ping entre 30 et 80 ms.*

0 ms	       
Excellent   
30 ms
Très bon
60 ms
Bon
100 ms
Moyen
200 ms
Médiocre
300 ms
Mauvais

Excuse-moi de la longueur de la réponse, mais tout est expliqué plus clairement pour toi et les autres utilisateurs de MacG.


----------



## StoneGuad (21 Avril 2010)

Ces explications sont très claires, jean-Miche, et effectivement, le site de degroup test m'inspire non seulement la crédibilité mais j'y apprécie la pédagogie et la simplicité de leurs explications.
Cela dit, a propos de crédibilité, et c'est là ou je craignais d'en venir depuis le début de ce post, je voudrais maintenant savoir pourquoi, seul le site conseillé par mon Opérateur (speedtest.numericable-caraibes) me donne des résultats en rapport avec l'offre commerciale dudit Opérateur

Encore ce matin, je fais deux tests :
Site conseillé par Numéricable Caraibes : 
http://speedtest.numericable-caraibes.fr/






Site Degroup test :
http://www.degrouptest.com/test-debit.php





----
Les différences sont énormes.
Ces Test ont été fait à une seconde d'intervalle.

Même le Ping , tres performant dans un Test est médiocre dans l'autre.
Un débit descendant de 28,73 Mb n'a vraiment aucun rapport avec 8,256 Mb.

Numéricable s'amuserait à fausser des résultats à destination de ses abonnés en leur conseillant  un Test bidouillé ?

Peux tu , stp, Jean-Miche, effectuer ces deux tests a partir de ta connexion et me montrer les résultats ?

---

Ah oui... autre question : le fait d'avoir Internet par Numéricable implique que l'on ait désormais une adresse IP Fixe ?


----------



## Holy Diver (21 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

il faut aussi garder à l'esprit que lorsque tu fais tes tests directement sur le site Numéricable, tu n'utilises que le réseau de ton opérateur; réseau sur lequel il est censé avoir une totale maîtrise et ne pas avoir de problème de capacité.
Par contre, lorsque tu fais des tests sur un autre site, ton trafic va "quitter" le réseau Numéricable, pour être acheminé par un (ou plusieurs) autre(s) opérateur(s) jusqu'au site de destination: ces opérateurs sont ceux avec lesquels Numéricable a des accords de peering, voire ceux auxquels il achète du transit; et ça, ça coûte , cher ...  Donc, pour minimiser les coûts, Numéricable (et quasiment tous les opérateurs) achète (négocie) une capacité vers l'extérieur bien inférieure à celle dont il dispose sur son propre réseau --> il y a donc un goulot d'étranglement, ce qui limite le débit disponible ...

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## StoneGuad (21 Avril 2010)

Tiens tiens... alors ça... je n'avais jamais pensé à cette image.

Donc d'un réseau a l'autre, les Opérateurs se vendent et s'achètent des passerelles ! ? et à chaque passerelle, mon Débit est diminué ! ?
Je découvre.

Donc si on tient compte de ce que tu dis, et de la capacité des Serveurs auxquels mon Mac se connecte au travers de mes surfs,  à assurer un débit plus ou moins élevé, la notion de haut débit, genre 8 mégamax, 30 Mo comme c'est mon cas, ou 100 Mo, c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus relatif, tout ca.

Moi je viens de passer d'un 512 k à ce fameux 30 mo de Numéricable, et franchement, je m'attendais a des exploits du genre "mes pages internet de Firefox se chargent instantanément " et mes Downloads se feraient d'un click.
En fait, rien de tout cela.
Mon Firefox est exactement le même a un chouïa près, cad d'une lenteur pitoyable au delà de 8 onglets chargés, allant jusqu'à planter. (J'ai un iMac 27 pouces 3,06 Ghz)

La question : un 30 Mo, ca sert a quoi, hormis le piratage ?


----------



## ntx (21 Avril 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> La question : un 30 Mo, ca sert a quoi, hormis le piratage ?


A rien, sauf peut être regarder 3 chaines de télé HD en même temps :rateau:


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Avril 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Ces explications sont très claires, jean-Miche, et effectivement, le site de degroup test m'inspire non seulement la crédibilité mais j'y apprécie la pédagogie et la simplicité de leurs explications.
> Cela dit, a propos de crédibilité, et c'est là ou je craignais d'en venir depuis le début de ce post, je voudrais maintenant savoir pourquoi, seul le site conseillé par mon Opérateur (speedtest.numericable-caraibes) me donne des résultats en rapport avec l'offre commerciale dudit Opérateur
> 
> Encore ce matin, je fais deux tests :
> ...



Je te réponds après avoir vu le match de foot Bayern contre Lyon en HD. Quelle qualité offre Numéricable pour la TV. 

Revenons à internet. Je suis à Boulogne Billancourt et tu es à la Guadeloupe.
J'ai utilisé comme les autres les tests que tu as utilisé hormis celui de Numéricable Caraïbes. Ce qui est intéressant c'est que Numéricable Caraïbes t'a écrit: 
*" Pour des débits de 30 M, la plupart des sites de test de débit ne disposent pas de serveurs capables d'assurer 30 M".*

Et pour cause car tous ces tests de débit sont faits pour l'ADSL qui est loin de pouvoir atteindre les débits internet que nous avons avec le câble. Je pensai comme toi que mes débits par ces fameux tests étaient inférieurs avant de découvrir que Degroup Test avait aussi un test de débit. Degroup Test  est indépendant des FAI. 
Voilà les deux tests faits à des dates différentes le dernier ayant été fait ce soir:

http://www.cijoint.fr/cjlink.php?file=cj201004/cijEn0KSLD.png

http://www.cijoint.fr/cjlink.php?file=cj201004/cijrRYwMeF.png

J'ai fait un test sur Numéricable-Caraïbes comme toi tu l'as fait sur Degroup Test qui est en métropole. La distance fait que les tests de débit ne correspondent à ce que nous avons véritablement.

Je te donne le lien que j'ai trouvé à ce sujet dans les Caraïbes, en Martinique :

http://www.consodom.com/2010/03/quelques-tests-de-debit-adsl-cable-en-martinique-et-en-image/

Mon choix de Numéricable ne s'est fait qu'après être passé par le 56 kbits, parce que mon immeuble est câblé passage au câble: 512 kbits, puis 6 Méga avec un modem routeur avec un vrai firewall paramétrable, puis 30 Mbits avec un autre modem routeur complétement paramètrable y compris pour des configurations de jeux.



StoneGuad a dit:


> Moi je viens de passer d'un 512 k à ce fameux 30 mo de Numéricable, et franchement, je m'attendais a des exploits du genre "mes pages internet de Firefox se chargent instantanément " et mes Downloads se feraient d'un click.
> En fait, rien de tout cela.
> Mon Firefox est exactement le même a un chouïa près, cad d'une lenteur pitoyable au delà de 8 onglets chargés, allant jusqu'à planter. (J'ai un iMac 27 pouces 3,06 Ghz)
> La question : un 30 Mo, ca sert a quoi, hormis le piratage ?



Juste te dire que j'utilise Safari et que jamais je n'ai eu de plantage du tout.
J'ai également téléchargé FireFox mais je m'en sers jamais. Utilise Safari. Il est de la rapidité du câble: j'arrive à des taux de téléchargement que je n'avais jamais atteint et c'est un vrai plaisir.

Ton modem-routeur Netgear doit être configuré par Numéricable pour éviter tout piratage.


----------



## StoneGuad (21 Avril 2010)

Merci beaucoup de ta pédagogie et de ton temps passé, jean-miche.
Je retiens, concernant le monde du Très Haut débit, 
- que les débits sont tres variables selon la région du serveur ( et le serveur lui même ) concerné.
- que les tests de Débits concernant le THD ne sont pas légion. Degroup test est référentiel, apparement


----------



## Holy Diver (22 Avril 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Donc si on tient compte de ce que tu dis, et de la capacité des Serveurs auxquels mon Mac se connecte au travers de mes surfs,  à assurer un débit plus ou moins élevé, la notion de haut débit, genre 8 mégamax, 30 Mo comme c'est mon cas, ou 100 Mo, c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus relatif, tout ca.



Un opérateur ne peut garantir le débit que sur la partie qu'il maîtrise de bout en bout, donc uniquement sur son propre réseau. De plus, les opérateurs grand public pratiquent allègrement le surbooking: la capacité réelle de leur backbone est bien inférieure à la somme des débits des abonnés; statistiquement ça se tient, car à un instant T, tous les utilisateurs ne vont pas utiliser 100% de leur bande passante en même temps. Je me souviens qu'il y a quelques années, un FAI provisionnait dans son réseau environ 25 kb/s (et pas ko/s) pour chaque accès ADSL Pro 1M vendu; no comment ...

Pour terminer avec ces histoires de peering , ci-joint la carte des liens de Numericable avec les autres opérateurs: il est interconnecté avec quelques gros comme Telia et Level3 et c'est par eux que le trafic vers l'extérieur sera écoulé.



Cdt,

H_D


----------



## Aliboron (22 Avril 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> .../..., 30 Mo comme c'est mon cas, ou 100 Mo, c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus relatif
> .../... ce fameux 30 mo de Numéricable,
> .../... un 30 Mo, ca sert a quoi, hormis le piratage ?


Petite précision : comme déjà indiqué plus haut dans le fil, rappelons que les débits sont donnés non pas en *o*ctets mais en *b*its. C'est à dire huit fois moins.

Ton abonnement est un "30 mégas" autrement dit 30 M*b*/s ce qui équivaut à 3,75 M*o*/s
Un abonnement "100 mégas" c'est 100 M*b*/s, soit 12,5 M*o*/s

Ce qui reste largement suffisant on est d'accord. Mais il vaut généralement mieux être précis (et parler de la même chose avec les mêmes mots).


----------



## StoneGuad (22 Avril 2010)

Oui, j'ai cela de présent a l'esprit depuis ces échanges de post.

Sachant que j'ai un 30 Mb Numéricable, cela veut dire que lorsque je télécharge un fichier, un Utilitaire MacOs tel MenuMeters par exemple, doit m'afficher une vitesse de Download à 3,75 Mo/s.
J'ai bon ?

Je voudrais mesurer cette valeur, car vous l'avez compris, la base de ce Fil est que je met en doute ce que me vend Numericable du fait qu'ils expliquent que seul leur Site de Test est valable pour leurs mesures et qu'aucun autre, y compris DegroupTest ne me donne des valeurs approchantes.

Ou puis je télécharger un fichier quelconque a partir d'un Serveur qui soit capable d'assurer un tel débit afin de constater cette valeur approchante de 3,75 Mo/s sur mon MenuMeters  (ou iStat) ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Avril 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Oui, j'ai cela de présent a l'esprit depuis ces échanges de post.
> 
> Sachant que j'ai un 30 Mb Numéricable, cela veut dire que lorsque je télécharge un fichier, un Utilitaire MacOs tel MenuMeters par exemple, doit m'afficher une vitesse de Download à 3,75 Mo/s.
> J'ai bon ?
> ...



Je t'ai donné hier un lien avec des tests de débits dans les Caraîbes, en Martinique. Il y a le nom d'un test Speedtest.net dont voici le lien,

http://www.speedtest.net/index.php?nojs=1

Il suffit de cliquer en haut sur Begin test pour avoir ton débit.
J'ai essayé et je trouve le même débit que celui que j'ai eu par l'entremise de Degroup Test. C'est en miniature.
Degroup test est en métropole, c'est pourquoi tes débits n'ont rien à voir avec ce que tu as. Alors que Speedtest.net est mondial.


----------



## Aliboron (22 Avril 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Sachant que j'ai un 30 Mb Numéricable, cela veut dire que lorsque je télécharge un fichier, un Utilitaire MacOs tel MenuMeters par exemple, doit m'afficher une vitesse de Download à 3,75 Mo/s.


Non, ce sera forcément inférieur, pour les différentes raisons déjà évoquées plus haut. Et ne pas oublier que lors d'une transmission, un fichier est découpé en petits paquets sur chacun desquels sont ajoutés des données qui véhiculent l'adresse d'expédition, de destination, etc.

Il s'y ajoute les ralentissement liés aux débits réellement disponibles sur le serveur d'origine (le cas classique des téléchargements de mise à jour qui sont un peu lents les premiers jours de leur mise à disposition, puisque tout le monde se précipite en même temps) en plus des histoires d'interfaçage entre réseaux déjà évoqués plus haut.

Mais ça reste un élément intéressant à mesurer puisque, sous réserve que tous les tuyaux soient correctement dimensionnés, que le service ne soit pas trop sollicité, ça te donne une idée de la qualité relative du service offert par ton FAI "dans la vraie vie". Il peut néanmoins assurer un super service en interne (entre abonnés du même opérateur, ou avec les services de téléchargement qu'il propose) mais lorsque ta requête s'adresse à un serveur extérieur, c'est autre chose que tu vas mesurer...




StoneGuad a dit:


> Ou puis je télécharger un fichier quelconque a partir d'un Serveur qui soit capable d'assurer un tel débit afin de constater cette valeur approchante de 3,75 Mo/s sur mon MenuMeters  (ou iStat) ?


Bah, j'imagine que si tu te télécharges une bonne grosse mise à jour combo depuis le site Apple, tu dois pouvoir regarder à quelle vitesse ça se fait... Restera à voir qui est à l'origine des éventuels ralentissements. Le serveur d'Apple ? Les opérateurs intermédiaires ? Numéricâble ? Bon courage pour déterminer ça.


----------

